# Ciclavia + Fargo hill climb this Sunday 3/22



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

San Fernando Valley version: CicLAvia

Fargo St.:


----------



## drstawl (Mar 17, 2015)

I've watched YouTube vids of this event in past years. Is it any steeper than the small street off of PCH just south of Newport Blvd in Newport Beach? (Tustin)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Fargo (and neighboring Baxter) are rated at 33%. Supposedly the steepest in CA. Not sure on the Newport one.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Ciclavia AND Fargo on the same weekend? Almost too much to contemplate.

Mind = Blown.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

good looking streets in Studio City on Sunday!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

My jersey sticks out like a flashing neon sign.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

H'wood -- Thanks for the great pic. Yeah, I was in mufti.


----------

